# Hypoaeration



## agbirm (May 25, 2012)

I am new to coding and am not sure how to code for hypoaeration.


----------



## dpeoples (May 25, 2012)

agbirm said:


> I am new to coding and am not sure how to code for hypoaeration.



welcome to the field, sorry you have such a vague diagnosis to start with. I have never seen that term, perhaps they mean shortness of breath? If you can ask the physician what they mean, I would.

HTH


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 28, 2012)

793.19.


----------

